# How I Overcame My Social Anxiety. Would Anyone Like a Free Copy of my Book?



## Tobi Atkins (Jun 5, 2015)

My name is Tobias.

Firstly, I never in a million years pictured I'd be here sharing a book I wrote about how I overcame social anxiety because I never thought I'd ever get over it myself.

I was professionally diagnosed with social anxiety disorder, generalised anxiety disorder, OCD and depression. For years I was on strong antidepressants (250 mg Zoloft) and during the worst of it, medical disability benefits due to my fear of job interviews. I won't go any more into my story here (you can read about it in the book)

I believed I had a genetic fault in my brain and I was "born that way." I had totally given up on myself and resigned to my fate things would always be like that for me. I didn't win the genetic lottery, better luck next lifetime.

Through a lot of effort on his part, I met a man who managed to convince me I could overcome social anxiety because he did it himself. I got the most help on my journey from people who had been through social anxiety themselves. Now I'm paying it forward by sharing what worked for me.

I'm here to share my story of recovery with you, to show you it is possible to overcome these conditions. It's not easy and there's no magic pill, but it is possible. I am living proof of that.

This book is not something I threw together last weekend. It has taken me almost a year to write and it contains a lifetime of pain and lessons. I have truly put my heart and soul into this book.

You can download the kindle version for free on Amazon for the next 2 days. (edit: just found out you need to click on the link that applies to your country)

USA - https://www.amazon.com/How-Overcame...XTED56?ie=UTF8&qid=&ref_=tmm_kin_swatch_0&sr=

UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01EXTED56

Canada - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01EXTED56

Australia - https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01EXTED56

(Other countries please search for the book in your amazon store and it should be free.)

This book is for you if you believe you were "born with social anxiety" or you're "beyond help" and there's nothing you can do to change this condition.

It's for you if everyone has always told you you're worthless and inferior and now you believe that about yourself.

It's for you if you always feel nervous and uncomfortable around people and you can't seem to figure out why that's happening to you or how to stop it.

It's for you if you always doubt yourself, call yourself hurtful names and constantly beat yourself up about having social anxiety.

All these things I was going through.

Feel free to ask me anything related to the book, my experiences with social anxiety or anything else really.

I really hope my book helps you. I'm contactable and I will reply to everyone who reaches out to me.

https://www.amazon.com/How-Overcame-Social-Anxiety-Self-Esteem-ebook/dp/B01EXTED56?ie=UTF8&qid=&ref_=tmm_kin_swatch_0&sr=


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not even a little. There's not a chance in hell you have sa because I have sa. Unless it's called Libby's guide to overcoming SA, waste of time.


----------



## Tobi Atkins (Jun 5, 2015)

Whoa don't be so quick to judge me before you have even heard my story. But I don't blame you, I wouldn't have believed me either a few years ago. It took a lot to convince me I could ever get over it.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks i'll give it a read


----------



## Tobi Atkins (Jun 5, 2015)

bbarn said:


> thanks i'll give it a read


You're welcome. I hope it helps you.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is awesome man! A lot of self-help books are hard to relate to because some of the authors haven't really had personal experience dealing with SA so it's refreshing to get viewpoint of someone whose actual dealt with it. Great stuff!


----------

